
Why are there so few women programmers in the software industry? (2015) - akater
http://chaource.livejournal.com/131649.html
======
belorn
Sweden collect statistics on peoples job titles as a part of the process of
collecting taxes, and based on that I find it slightly odd that there is such
focus on programming. Only about 10% of professions is considered gender
"balanced", and a profession with 80% balance is quite in the middle. There is
a bunch of professions which has 90%+, with several that has 99% of a single
gender (primarily female professions, with some exceptions). The top one,
never spoken about in gender politics, had about 4000 working females
professionals to 1 male.

Since the article provided their personal theory, I will provide mine. I do
not think its the work activity itself that matter, but that a person who
picks between multiple choices of potential future professions, the deciding
factor when everything else has been considered is the amount of people with
similar life experience that one is likely to find. If you are a young parent,
you have a minor preference for places which employ a lot of other young
parents of the same gender. When everything else is equal, such preference can
have a huge impact on gender statistics.

------
bbarn
Odd article. Lots of interesting history in there, then the explanation is
simply "Today's programming resembles design and construction of large
mechanisms a lot more than word processing. The majority of women just don't
find these things as interesting as men do."

Seems like the author did a lot of research then just jumped to conjecture for
his conclusion.

~~~
buckbova
There's a lot of that in there:

> Today's programming resembles design and construction of large mechanisms a
> lot more than word processing. The majority of women just don't find these
> things as interesting as men do.

Do the majority of men find those things interesting? Do women like word
processing and menial tasks?

Is it possible that as the job of software engineer garnered more money and
status, women were shut out?

I don't know, but this article doesn't answer these questions.

------
gavanwoolery
The article provides a lot of interesting questions, but occasionally without
enough data to answer them. But maybe the questions are a good starting point,
from the perspective of logical deduction.

On an additional note, I find it odd that software always gets so much focus:
for example, 99 percent of construction jobs are held by males in many
countries (and a large portion of these jobs do not involve heavy physical
labor, if that is a concern - i.e. heavy machinery operators, foremen
(forewomen?) etc ).

[http://jobs.aol.com/articles/2010/07/27/where-women-
work/](http://jobs.aol.com/articles/2010/07/27/where-women-work/)

See link above. I think we might be asking the wrong question, focusing on too
narrow of a field. The better question might be, why do certain fields get
dominated by women, and certain fields are devoid of them? I think there is a
much broader hypothesis here to be tackled then one concerning a single field.

------
dementis
The premise of this article and many like are based on flawed data. They only
take into account the people with actual CS related degrees working in the
industry. When in reality you have people with everything from English Lit. to
psychology, to no degrees at all.

A more interesting study to me would be why so many "programers" seem to
exhibit traits commonly associated with OCD or Asperger syndrome(some times
both). Wired even called it "Geek syndrome"
[http://www.wired.com/2001/12/aspergers/](http://www.wired.com/2001/12/aspergers/)

------
douche
Hmm, immediately flagged off the front page.

Burn the heretic!

------
0xdeadbeefbabe
I find that Java things like Ant or Maven bring tedium back to software, but
not quite the same way that punch cards did.

